# Brand my blog?



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I've got a plan for a coffee-blog based on the more unique ideas, and the experiments that many of us do.

It's not a money making idea, and my graphics skills are virtually non-existent: I'm looking for somebody that might be interested in donating their time to develop a brand for the blog based on my description. Obviously huge credit, and some free coffee your way!

Questions below or by pm, all the best!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

what is your description then ?

Two days running now i cant access your website

The connection has timed out

The server at http://www.samjfranklin.com is taking too long to respond.


----------

